# Little Etroplus canarensis Having "Fun"



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

If fish can have such a thing as fun, I think this is what it must look like. These little canarensis are real going concerns. The game they're playing looks like 'monkey see- monkey do' or 'follow the leader'. They're certainly amusing little creatures to watch. The only other cichlid fry that come close to this in my experience, are Kribensis.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

They are cute. Their behavior reminds me of flocks of starlings or grackles, they land and then a couple move and the rest of the flock follows.


----------

